# Dakota Lessers Question



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

For those who have 'em....
How do you like 'em? Dakotas in general seem a bit light in color to me.
I like how dark the FFD Lessers are. I do however, want to buy American.
What bags do they fit well?


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a fan mixing them with the full bodies. The XFD's are very dark and fully flocked. 
They fit great in the Avery 6-slot motion bags without the bases.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

dave young said:


> I do however, want to buy American.


Better look at Bigfoot originals or G & H then....


----------



## dave young (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you saying Dakota Lessers are not American made?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

They are made in China


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

dave young said:


> Are you saying Dakota Lessers are not American made?


Yes. Made in China.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

the professor said:


> dave young said:
> 
> 
> > I do however, want to buy American.
> ...


DSD's LOL Hopefully you got a deep pocket book... :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

dave young said:


> For those who have 'em....
> How do you like 'em? Dakotas in general seem a bit light in color to me.
> I like how dark the FFD Lessers are. I do however, want to buy American.
> What bags do they fit well?


Dakotas are DARKER in coloration than about 80% of all the other goose decoys on the market today and truer colored than many. The GHG FFDs are just black, bot dark and are not a true goose color imo. While I run mostly a mix GHG FBs and FFDs I see live geese as more brown than black. What is there now, THREE bradns of FB decoys that are made in the USA now anyways? BFs are not COMPLETELY US made btw.  The heads and I believe the feet are all made in China now so...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

dave young said:


> For those who have 'em....
> How do you like 'em? Dakotas in general seem a bit light in color to me.
> I like how dark the FFD Lessers are. I do however, want to buy American.
> What bags do they fit well?


I run 11 doz XFD Dakota's....love them! You can't beat the one piece design. I like a darker decoy....they really "pop" when in the field. As far as the bags go, a bag is included when you purchase XFD's. You can also put them in the bag with the bases attached If you purchase them, make sure to take off the rubber cap on the motion base. If not, it will hinder the motion capabilities of the decoy. If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


----------

